# New LAmy Studio



## apple320 (Aug 10, 2010)

I am not a fan of metal pens but I really love the Lamy 1.1 nibs. I got a Studio a bit ago with a really large ding on the cap but it had a 1.1 nib on it so I was using it a lot. As I was looking at it the other day I thought what the heck and came up with a new body for it. It will never go back to the original body as I removed the small chrome trim ring off of it as it was not needed but I think I have a pen now that will see even more use than before.

















Chris


----------



## bgibb42 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice work as always.  Is that the original front section, or did you turn that as well?


----------



## apple320 (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks

It is the original with a little tweaking lol


----------

